

America’s cars and trucks are built on lies: The rise of fake engine noise - acdanger
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/americas-best-selling-cars-and-trucks-are-built-on-lies-the-rise-of-fake-engine-noise/2015/01/21/6db09a10-a0ba-11e4-b146-577832eafcb4_story.html?tid=pm_pop

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=fake%20engine%20noise&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=fake%20engine%20noise&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

